# Folder Creation



## New1450 (Oct 4, 2006)

As I understand it, tivo automatically puts shows beginning with the same title into folders. I would like to be able to create my own folders so I don't have to wade through my kids cartoons to see what I have recorded.


----------



## mikechayes (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes. That is what I would like!!!!


----------

